# Hi from New York



## indigosmom (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi, I'm new here - just joined. I also just adopted my first-ever cat, a 9 week old kitten called Indy. I don't have any other pets apart from a fish that I keep in a room well away from Indy. I live in New York where I work as a writer. I work from home so I'm with Indy most of the day and he's quite a handful! But I love him!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

welcome! 

9 weeks is awefully young, where did he come from? what kind is he? purebred, domestic?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi indigosmom!! Show us a pic of your kitty!!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome, hope to see pictures soon! What a great job, too.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Indy and Indigosmom to cat 
forum from the old Pueblo ~Tucson! I think you will 
really enjoy it here. Cant wait to see pictures. 
Kittens are so much fun. Youve just started a fun 
life journey together!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, and don't forget to post pictures


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! You are going to learn so much about kitties on here! I adopted my first kitty last year and knew close to nothing about taking care of them. Since I've been on the cat forum I've learned a ton!


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

welcome to the cat forum. What does Indy look like? youll have to try and post pictures if you can We love to see pictures.
Kim


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Ohhhh, a kitten!! I sometimes miss those days, the cuteness, the constant playing tiny terrors, the sleepless nights, the bite and claw marks....... oh wait, I don't miss that so much after all.









Looking forward to hearing all about your experiences with Indy, and pics!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! Glad you joined. You'll love it here. Hey! I have fishies too.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome to the board  

I am also new so a big hello from one newbie to another :wink: I would love to see a piccie of your new kitty  hope you can post some soon.

I can still remember when Molly was that small and boy are they cute  and just to think I am getting a new one soon called Huggy and he'll be 13 weeks old  

Take Care

Bobble x


----------

